# Vostok Amphibia 1967



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Now, I think this one hasn't been posted yet. I came across it a few weeks ago while looking for the usual Amphibia. This one is, IMOH, an amazing reissue of the old Amphibia.

It's called an "Amphibia 1967", costs a lot of money (about US$250 on rubber strap, US$300 on SS chain)





































(all photos nicked from the net :assassin: )

Dimensions are:

Lug to lug: 50mm

Width: 42mm

Depth: 15mm

Strap width: 22mm

There's a Vostok 2415 auto movement in there with the following specs:

. 31 jewels

. Frequency: 19800 vph

. Daily rate from -20/ to +60 s/day

. Precision movement: from -10 to + 30 s/day

. Power reserve minimum: 31 h

The watch itself is SS and 200wr. From internet photos it also looks that is has an amazing lume on those big hands.










Most... resist... :wallbash:

...or starting a clear out on some watches that I have and that aren't getting any wrist time.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think we might have discussed this at some point last year 

there have been a few problems with water leaking into these too.......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> think we might have discussed this at some point last year
> 
> there have been a few problems with water leaking into these too.......


Ahhhhh, shoot... I wasn't here last year... :sadwalk: Sorry folks!

Water leaking you say?? :shocking: Well, that's nice to know, I'm sure it will save me a lot of money!... not that my watches see much water other than rain anyway


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Really like the one with the "meatball" seconds hand.

- but not sure about paying $200 for a Vostok....


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Mine says hello,

Yes, some issues with this watch. The crystal fractured last year on a holiday in Ibiza. A few other examples occured too, on this and other forums.

Either changes in heat or pressure was probably the issue, mine was repaired superbly by Steve at Rytetime.

Having said that, no probs since, nice auto watch, large and with presence, use mine as a bit of a going out watch, always catches someones eye.

Supposed limited edition of 1967 units, but dont hold your breath if this is true, mine is 1203

Cheers, Rich


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have to say that that is a lovely watch with great presence on the wrist. What does the crown feel like - typically Russian (wobbly crown syndrome)?


----------

